
Microsoft Editor – Bring out your best writer wherever you write - benryon
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/microsoft-365-blog/introducing-microsoft-editor-bring-out-your-best-writer-wherever/ba-p/1247931
======
babulus
I thought they had brought back their DOS utility edit.com

